# Rusted Longines 284 Finally Done



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Friends, just wanted to share a few pictures of this old Longines watch which did not work and just "needed a clean". Upon stripping i found a couple of the steel pinions rusted and water marks on the movement.

Here are some pics of the rusty wheel and halfway through repair and then finally going, i managed to get some spare parts from the USA



















This picture above shows that the movement is rather different, the drive for the hands is driven onto the bronze disc on the left hand side and just the centre seconds drive goes straight up the middle. Also of interest is the first drive wheel off the mainspring barrel which is jewelled into the mainspring bridge. The movement was stripped fully and cleaned, this is halfway through building it up and i kept forgetting to take pictures, i was too engrossed in it!!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:yes:


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

Great work , looks great !


----------



## webby (Aug 24, 2012)

looks like this could be a winner nicely done :yes:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

Great job. So much for just needing a clean. Did it come with original hands??


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi Phil, yes original hands, am just letting watch run for a bit before timing it. It had not worked for years and the back was so shiny, i would not have guessed it was so rusty inside.........


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

Superb!


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice one Harry.


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

Crikey, I know you guys do this, but itis amazing to see it in action. Lovely job and classic result


----------



## PilotWatchLover (Sep 23, 2012)

It's so impressive as movements and such are such technical things


----------



## no8yogi (Oct 1, 2012)

very nice indeed, good work


----------

